# 2021 Genius oder Spark



## dnny-skr (6. September 2020)

Hi,



Ich stehe aktuell vor der Frage Scott Spark 960 oder Scott Genius 960?



Zu mir: es ist mein erstes Fully und ich steige mehr oder weniger neu in den Sport ein. 

Ich lebe in Sachsen-Anhalt, ziemlich wenig Berge oder Trails direkt in der Nähe. 



Was habe ich vor: in meiner Gegend hauptsächlich Waldautobahn für die Fitness und grundlegende Fahrtechnik, jedoch sind auch Trailparks nicht weit (Klinovec, Braunlage etc), alles in maximal drei Stunden erreichbar. Die ich gern ein paar mal im Jahr besuchen möchte um auch Abfahrten zu fahren. 



Ich bin beide Bikes Probe gefahren. Das Spark hat auf flacher Strecke klar die Nase vorn. Ich frage mich jedoch ob es genug Reserven für gröbere Sachen hat, wenn sie benötigt werden. Und wenn es das können dann her gibt. Was die Ausstattung angeht hat das Genius meiner Meinung nach die Nase vor (Judy vs Bomber Z2 zB)



Bin da total unschlüssig. Schonmal danke für eure Meinungen. 



Grüße dnny


----------



## guy-inkognito (9. September 2020)

Hi dnny,

diese Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt, da nun doch ein neues Bike ansteht.

Da du hauptsächlich Waldautobahn fährst würde ich mich für das Spark entscheiden.

Ich selbst fahre das 27.5"/2015 Modell und fahre mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik auch verwurzelte und technische Trails mit kleineren Sprüngen. Das 2021 Modell sollte im Vergleich zu meinem Spark 2015 mit 10mm mehr Federweg und 29" Rädern nochmal mehr wegstecken, weshalb ich wahrscheinlich auch beim Spark bleiben werde.

Für Bikeparkeinsätze ist das Spark natürlich nicht gedacht, aber wenn du nicht regelmäßig im Park fährst, lohnt es sich auch für solche Tage ein Parkbike zu leihen.

Außerdem finde ich die Farbe vom Spark 920 ziemlich cool 

Ich hoffe die Einschätung hilft Dir weiter.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dnny-skr (9. September 2020)

Hey,

danke für den Input. Auf eine ähnliche Einschätzung bin ich nach ein paar Tagen grübeln auch gekommen 

Da der Bikepark als solches eher zweitrangig ist wird es wohl das Spark werden. Wie du schon sagst, wenn man dann soweit ist und etwas potenteres benötigt kann man sich auch mal was leihen. ?


----------



## Lt.Cmdr.Worf (10. September 2020)

Spark: Kategorie 3 (Sprünge bis 60 cm)
Genius: Kategorie 4 (Springe bis 120 cm)


			https://medias.ssg-service.com/scott/corporate/QM/SCOTT_BicycleRidingConditions_130720-DE.pdf


----------



## boxy (12. September 2020)

Lt.Cmdr.Worf schrieb:


> Spark: Kategorie 3 (Sprünge bis 60 cm)
> Genius: Kategorie 4 (Springe bis 120 cm)
> 
> 
> https://medias.ssg-service.com/scott/corporate/QM/SCOTT_BicycleRidingConditions_130720-DE.pdf



Ob unserem Herrn Schurter das auch bekannt ist ?


----------



## guy-inkognito (15. September 2020)

boxy schrieb:


> Ob unserem Herrn Schurter das auch bekannt ist ?



Dem Schurter kann der Materialverschleiß  auch egal sein. Mir stellt leider keiner ein neues Bike hin wenn ich es kaputt mache. ?

Bei der Abfahrt mit Claudio lässt er es auf jeden Fall krachen.


----------



## phorris (17. September 2020)

Ich stehe momentan auch vor der Überlegung Spark 950/960 oder Genius 950. Wobei das Spark 960 vs Genius 950 fast schon am besten erscheint, vom Preis Leistung Verhältnis. Da ich aber fast nur Feldwege und mal Quer über den Acker fahre, ist das Spark vielleicht das bessere. Wobei ich auch schon mal durch den Wald fahre. Das hat die Bereifung von meinem Cube nicht mitgemacht. Leider gibt es das Spark in meiner Größe noch nicht zum Probefahren bei dem Händler in der nähe, daher warte ich erstmal noch, bis ich beide vergleichen kann.
Was sagt ihr denn zu den Unterschieden von der Ausstattung her?


----------



## subdiver (25. September 2020)

Der Schurter ist ja der Hammer   
Da werde ich mal morgen mein Spark fordern.


----------

